# What Does "sfc /scannow" Do and Other like it?



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me what sfc /scannow do please?

Also if you know any useful run command or anything else that i might to know of please pass them on.

Thanks

Jay.:wave:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Jamie :wave:,

The main reason for using this utility is when you suspect there may be a problem with a Windows XP system file.

Perhaps you get a dialog box appear informing you of a problem with a .dll file, or your program will just not load! It is therefore worth checking to see if there are any corrupt system files using scannow sfc.

There are heaps of other run commands here is a good website:

http://www.iblogall.com/2006/09/117-run-commands-in-windows-xp.html

I Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

GtP is right - sfc /scannow checks the authenticity of the system files and replace the files that have been "fiddled" with.

*chkdsk /r* - checks the HDD and repairs errors, locates bad sectors, and recover readable information


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh okay thanks.

Just a wondering question. 

I had a hdd taht had i think it was 2 bad sectors on it, I did format it and used verious programs to format it. but they did not budge. 

I havnt got it now, but how would have i removed that issue. (If I come across anything like that again?)


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

And did you try reformatting?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

> I had a hdd taht had i think it was 2 bad sectors on it, I did format it and used verious programs to format it. but they did not budge.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The bad sectors will not be "repaired", but are marked so Windows avoid them in the future.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay, So how would the bad sectors have infected the HDD? is there anyway to repair them?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

This is not a problem anymore Jen as in my post No.4 is states that its just a wondering. 

I dont see the relivence of it being in the Hard Drive Support Forum as its no longer an issue.

Please tell me if i am incorrect.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

If it is not a problem then it is fine here.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe it should be in the Microsoft support forum, but IMHO it's no big deal.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay, So were not really sure where it is surpost to be :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe in the "spell checker" forum? Sorry Jaymie, I couldn't resist :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

:laugh:, I think it is good in the XP, because you were asking for commands


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

OKay, Now can we get back to the topic on how a HDD can become infected my bad sectors and how to remove them? I dont want to be a party pooper

BTW i dont need a spell checker i just type to fast.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

About the spell checker, What Internet browser are you using?

Eneles can take care of the HDD stuff I dont understand it :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Jaymie - please learn how to take a joke. I wasn't trying to offend you.

The bad sectors are "dead" - you can't read from, or write to, them. I.e. they can't spread malware.

*edit* GtP - what spell checker are you using? :tongue:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

IE7 i only use firefox when im on suse linux


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I know it was a joke .

Its just i have had infractions and tellings off for changing the topic in question.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't worry Jaymie - offline is "freer" - but please watch your temper :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Well the one I use doesn't work well :laugh:, well it does just when I type something and it is so wrong the checker cant think of any matches :laugh:

Ok Jaymie, when you like on Post reply, then we the posting box appears and you can see all the smiley's above that there is an ABC with a tick, click on that.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry. I know that sometime i lost it. But i think thats the computer. because when you typing you think god this is long but its not. Sometimes i just get worked up about anything, but im mostly relaxed and laid back.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I tryed the spell check box along time ago and it didnt work.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It should ask you to install a plug in? it could be that Adblocker thing you got installed?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I forgot to set ad blocker to run lol.

It works


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Yea it might help to have it enabled :grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

:grin:

What web browser are you using?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Firefox


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh okay.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

What are other browser's are there other than opera?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Maxathon I think is one, but I would stick with FF, IE or Opera


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay. I was just wondering.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay, Im trying to run sfc /scannow on my other halfs laptop and it keep asking for windows xp pro sp2 disk. the things thats got me is its Home edition SP2. and that disk doesnt work. Will it make a difference if i put in my pro disk?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You should have a windows XP home disk when you got the laptops


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you performed a repair install with a XP pro disk?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have got both Pro and Home, On the laptop its home. I installed a retail version long story on that one. 

Its asking for a pro disk, can i still use the pro with out messing it up?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

AFAIK - it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay, Thank you.

I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Now it comes up with a messege 
"The CD you provided is the wrong CD.
Please insert the Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 CD into your CD-ROM drive."

HELP


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have tryed the recovery disks, my Home and Pro versions and still says the same thing.


----------

